# Ping G20 Driver.



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 3, 2015)

I had been given for christmas a Ping G20 Driver and 3 wood. They had been ex tour clubs used by Billy Horschel with the Ping TFC 169 D Tour shafts on the driver and the Ping TFC 169 F shaft on the 3 wood. The clubs had hardly been used or heavily made up due to the little amount of scuffs on the driver and literally none on the 3 wood! The driver loft was 9.5 degrees and the 3 wood was 15 degrees - both clubs were one degree lower than my previous set of Ben Sayers clubs. Anyway, I tested them out at Iford Golf Club's Bridge course (6313 yards) and i could not go wrong with them. All my driver shots went 230+ yards and dead straight (this may not seem a huge amount, but I am only 14) into the winter winds. All my clubs are Ping as I have a set of Ping i3 irons 3-SW and a Ping Anser 2 putter. But more to the point, the quality of Ping clubs really shone when I hit these clubs. One of the best drivers and fairway wood range that money can buy.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd be very surprised if Billy Horschel was using standard Ping shafts in his woods, particulalry  as he is currently using an x stiff shaft that is tipped an inch!


----------



## matt71 (Jan 3, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			I had been given for christmas a Ping G20 Driver and 3 wood. They had been ex tour clubs used by Billy Horschel with the Ping TFC 169 D Tour shafts on the driver and the Ping TFC 169 F shaft on the 3 wood. The clubs had hardly been used or heavily made up due to the little amount of scuffs on the driver and literally none on the 3 wood! The driver loft was 9.5 degrees and the 3 wood was 15 degrees - both clubs were one degree lower than my previous set of Ben Sayers clubs. Anyway, I tested them out at Iford Golf Club's Bridge course (6313 yards) and i could not go wrong with them. All my driver shots went 230+ yards and dead straight (this may not seem a huge amount, but I am only 14) into the winter winds. All my clubs are Ping as I have a set of Ping i3 irons 3-SW and a Ping Anser 2 putter. But more to the point, the quality of Ping clubs really shone when I hit these clubs. One of the best drivers and fairway wood range that money can buy.
		
Click to expand...


Dont nut go knocking the distance due to your age ! I have nearly 30 years on you and wish my drives were going 230 + and straight


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2015)

matt71 said:



			Dont nut go knocking the distance due to your age ! I have nearly 30 years on you and wish my drives were going 230 + and straight 

Click to expand...

Same here,I'm more than happy with 230yrd straight :whoo:


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 8, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			I'd be very surprised if Billy Horschel was using standard Ping shafts in his woods, particulalry  as he is currently using an x stiff shaft that is tipped an inch!
		
Click to expand...

I am seriously not joking about this! He did use them, even with what you deem "bog standard" shafts. You forget that players on tour play with junior putters and they probably don't have brilliant shafts.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 8, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			I am seriously not joking about this! He did use them, even with what you deem "bog standard" shafts. You forget that players on tour play with junior putters and they probably don't have brilliant shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Erm.....how did you get your hands on these 'ex Billy Hirschel' clubs? He might use or used G20 woods but certainly not with bog standard shafts.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 8, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			I am seriously not joking about this! He did use them, even with what you deem "bog standard" shafts. You forget that players on tour play with junior putters and they probably don't have brilliant shafts.
		
Click to expand...

I don't actually remember using the term "bog standard" ?!?

...I'd still be very surprised that any sponsored pro would be using the off shelf shaft, and even more surprised to then see that he had progressed to such a very very different shaft configure later.

Anyway enjoy the clubs, and the golf, that's the important thing !


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2015)

Give the lad a break, maybe Billy used them at a demo day or whatever these pros do in their spare time. Either way it's a hell of a score, specially if he's smacking them down the middle.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 9, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Erm.....how did you get your hands on these 'ex Billy Hirschel' clubs? He might use or used G20 woods but certainly not with bog standard shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Well the shafts may have changed, i dunno but the head definitely was used by Billy.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 10, 2015)

Last night, I rechecked that the clubs were used by Billy Horschel and it only states this in the ebay description. They were ex demo's apparently used by him on a demo day.


----------



## snell (Jan 10, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Last night, I rechecked that the clubs were used by Billy Horschel and it only states this in the ebay description. They were ex demo's apparently used by him on a demo day.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate

Hopefully you keep smashing it down the middle :thup:


----------

